# cajas para parlantes 3W 2"



## Aiphos (Sep 5, 2009)

hola a todos... mi duda es bastante simple, tengo dos parlantes de que 3W 2 pulgadas que quiero hacerles una caja a cada uno es solo para tener un mini amplificador para un reproductor MP3, ya tengo amplificador de 2W, y queria hacer las cajas para estos pequeños parlantes..influye mucho el tamaño siendo de tan baja potencia y medida ?? o simplemente me basta con hacer un cubo al ojo para cada uno???

desde ya gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2009)

Para ese tamaño de parlantes, potencia a manejar y rango de frecuencias a trabajar....hacele una caja a ojo y no te gastes mucho más. En caso contrario vas a tener que medir los parámetros T/S de los parlantes y luego usar el WinISD para calcular la caja.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 5, 2009)

bueno aunque todos aconcejan un cajon cerrado, yo optaria por ponerle un tunelcillo, depende del tamaño de la bobina, claro la medida no es muy esencial pero segun he visto en unos diseños que son muy pegados a la bocina


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2009)

helminto dijo:


> bueno aunque todos aconcejan un cajon cerrado, yo optaria por ponerle un tunelcillo, depende del tamaño de la bobina, *claro la medida no es muy esencial* pero segun he visto en unos diseños que son muy pegados a la bocina



    
Para poner un tubo de sintonía *TENES QUE MEDIR LOS PARLANTES*, así que la medida del tubo *SI ES IMPORTANTE* y además, se calcula....no es hacer un agujero y poner un pedazo de manguera, es bastante mas sofisticado que eso, así que tu apreciación es completamente falsa.

Para no tener que medirlos, y por que además no vas a lograr grandes resultados con esos parlantes ni con los amplificador, te repito: hacé una caja sellada de 1/2 litro de volumen (mas o menos...va medio a ojo, pero no le pongas menos si pretendes escuchar "algo" de graves) para cada parlante y sentite contento de poder escuchar algo fuera de los auriculares del MP4.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 5, 2009)

perdon me referia a la medida del cajon entero y como dije lo que he visto es que son muy pegados a la bocina


----------



## Aiphos (Sep 6, 2009)

gracias por las respuestas , voy a hacer la caja al ojo entonces...


----------



## hellfull (Sep 7, 2009)

para acerlos para un amplificador de baja potencia y para mp3 azlo como mejor se te quede,yo no me complicaba la cabeza con esto,pero mas bien hazlas cerradas sin tubos porque no creo que haga mucho.
luego nos cuentas


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Aiphos* , recuerda ponerle relleno, ayuda bastante. Si no querés usar lana de vidrio o wata, podés poner algodón también...

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## fede409 (Sep 20, 2009)

Perdon la ignorancia, para que sirve el relleno?yo estoy haciendo un bafle para guitarra electrica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2009)

fede409 dijo:


> Perdon la ignorancia, para q sirve el relleno?yo estoy haciendo un bafle para guitarra electrica.



El relleno sirve para varias cosas, entre ellas, amortiguar ondas estacionarias generadas internamente en el baffle y expandir el volumen visto por la ondas de sonido.

Los baffles para viola electrica generalmente van abiertos por la parte trasera, de esa forma se produce el llamado cortocircuito acústico y se reduce la cantidad de tonos graves reproducidos por el parlante. De todas formas, tenés que analizar cada parlante por separado, por que hay algunos que no necesitan un gabinete cerrado y otros que sí.


----------

